# Pizza stone for brick pizza oven?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm building a outdoor kitchen and it will have a corner shaped brick pizza oven like in Italy so we can make some real pizza and I will need a large stone for the pizza surface. Anyone know where to get them?*


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't help you out with the stone, but I sure am interested in seeing your project when its finished.


TURTLE said:


> *I'm building a outdoor kitchen and it will have a corner shaped brick pizza oven like in Italy so we can make some real pizza and I will need a large stone for the pizza surface. Anyone know where to get them?*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

soapstone is often used.
Try the various stone kitchen counter top stores.
Be sure to use the proper firebricks and insulating firebricks also.
http://www.southalabamabrick.com/locations/w-r-taylor-and-company/
downtown Pensacola


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Just google pizza stone - Amazon has a 20 incher available. works anywhere. If you are building an outdoor pizza oven, the floor of the oven will be made of fire brick, and the pizza goes directly on the brick.

Steve


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*pizza stone*

Pampered chef sells a nice one


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

+1 with Chaos. I have a pizza stone from Pampered Chef, works great although im not sure of the results in a Brick Fired oven. Most brick oven pizzerias ive seen use large metal pans.


----------

